# libxkbfile-1.0.6 checksum mismatch?



## sw2wolf (Nov 21, 2011)

```
>sudo portupgrade -R libxkbfile
...
===>  License MIT accepted by the user
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for xorg/lib/libxkbfile-1.0.7.tar.bz2.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: xorg/lib/libxkbfile-1.0.7.tar.bz2 
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/media/G/usr/ports/x11/libxkbfile/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
...
```

Sincerely!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 21, 2011)

If your ports tree is up to date you should have this in distinfo:


```
SHA256 (xorg/lib/libxkbfile-1.0.7.tar.bz2) = 667e370a733b96b647a40211430cfc41dd2160c9a2aa701d0c839c626d0f2ae5
SIZE (xorg/lib/libxkbfile-1.0.7.tar.bz2) = 317847
```

And this file:


```
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  317847 Oct 30  2010 /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/lib/libxkbfile-1.0.7.tar.bz2
```

If not, update your ports tree and/or delete that file and start again.


----------



## sw2wolf (Nov 22, 2011)

After remove it and reinstall, it works now.

thanks!


----------

